# Brake Caliper Refurb/Painting Service



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking to get all four of my calipers fully refurbed, no problem removing and rebleeding them myself just want a nice good quality paint job on them. 

There's a local place which seem to be good quality but hear bad things about there turnaround times and being a nightmare to deal with etc. 

Anywhere you can recommend in the midlands area? Don't mind paying decent money for a decent job.

Thanks


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Place in Long Eaton, Nottingham have a good reputation, not used them personally though... http://www.brakecaliperspecialists.uk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Try Andy @ Unique Detail, seen firsthand some that he painted for an R8 and they were very good:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Glen B said:


> Place in Long Eaton, Nottingham have a good reputation, not used them personally though... http://www.brakecaliperspecialists.uk


I bought my paint from them and painted my new calipers myself.


__
https://flic.kr/p/s17Lea


__
https://flic.kr/p/s17MfZ


----------



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

Glen B said:


> Place in Long Eaton, Nottingham have a good reputation, not used them personally though... http://www.brakecaliperspecialists.uk


I recently contacted these guys to get a pair of calipers refurbed, in the end I didn't need them doing (I was rescued at the last minute like a damsel in distress) however speaking to them on the phone and reading reviews they seamed very professional and I would have happily sent my calipers to them.

Worth having a look on their facebook page as they showcase their work (and lots of good reviews)

Its hard to get a price from anyone without going through an enquiry process, so for some transparency, I was quoted £138 for a pair of single pot calipers to be completely reconditioned (media blasted, repainted in a colour of my choice and then new seals etc + a 3 (?) year warranty and postage back.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Glen B said:


> Place in Long Eaton, Nottingham have a good reputation, not used them personally though... http://www.brakecaliperspecialists.uk


In two minds about these.
I've no doubt on the quality side...but heard a couple horror stories on google reviews on timescales, communication and in some cases unnecessary work. I'm realistic I mean i'd wait a week. But two weeks plus some people are moaning about?


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> I bought my paint from them and painted my new calipers myself.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


They look pretty good, how long ago did you do them and how have they held up?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Glen B said:


> They look pretty good, how long ago did you do them and how have they held up?


Last May and still really good. They look new still.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Just looking for a quality reliable service that is fairly priced...the full strip and rebuild standard is what I'm after.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Might be worth the wait! Get them to commit to a timescale maybe beforehand?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Streeto said:


> Just looking for a quality reliable service that is fairly priced...the full strip and rebuild standard is what I'm after.


Ian of Godspeed brakes,Top Service and Quality Work:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

stonejedi said:


> Ian of Godspeed brakes,Top Service and Quality Work:thumb:.SJ.


Where abouts they are?
Looked on the website can't see the caliper painting/refurb service anywhere?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Glen B said:


> Might be worth the wait! Get them to commit to a timescale maybe beforehand?


The problem is i can book time off work ( a week for example) to get them removed, sent off refurbed and back to me. But if they are going to quote a few days that turns into a week which turns into over a week I'll be in bad situation. They all promise the earth on the phone or on there website. Once they have your brakes your at their mercy


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have used Bigg Red in the past and they did a fantastic job. They're based in Worcester. http://www.biggred.co.uk/

Mine came back like this.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Streeto said:


> The problem is i can book time off work ( a week for example) to get them removed, sent off refurbed and back to me. But if they are going to quote a few days that turns into a week which turns into over a week I'll be in bad situation. They all promise the earth on the phone or on there website. Once they have your brakes your at their mercy


I understand your predicament mate, hope you get them sorted.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I have used Bigg Red in the past and they did a fantastic job. They're based in Worcester. http://www.biggred.co.uk/
> 
> Mine came back like this.


Superb...thankyou!


----------



## myblackbeetle (Dec 4, 2010)

My AP Racing calipers are with theses guys at the moment, hoping they'll be back early next week

http://www.brakecaliperspecialists.uk/


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

myblackbeetle said:


> My AP Racing calipers are with theses guys at the moment, hoping they'll be back early next week
> 
> http://www.brakecaliperspecialists.uk/


Please let me know how these are to deal with as these are my 'local' place I've heard mixed opinions on turnaround time & general dealings with.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Streeto said:


> Please let me know how these are to deal with as these are my 'local' place I've heard mixed opinions on turnaround time & general dealings with.


Had all 4 calipers done with them (thebrakecaliperspecialist), not cheap not expensive about £370 iirc, painting done just prior to Christmas 2015.

the website sort of indicates a 2 day turnaround if you take your car to them, well about a month later they did the painting (no refurb req)
it would seem I am not alone in the experience as i did leave one of the google reviews and 1 on their facebook page which has had a number of likes since.

excuse took on too much work and had difficulty getting the original paint off (porsche 911 brakes)

in all fairness the quality was good and the porsche specialist I use is now using them (service manager used them for his own car) and they are fussy with the quality aspect so all in all if you are prepared to wait its probably worth it.

on booking them in I did say to them that the porsche dealer was looking for a place to carry out painting but it didnt speed them up any.


----------



## RichE (Apr 11, 2006)

I had my Brembos done there and they did a great job. I removed the calipers and took them there myself and turn around was a couple of days if i remember rightly.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

What car do you have?

If you're time limited could you get a secondhand set to send away for a refund and paint, then you just need to swap them over one weekend, then sell on your originals?


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...

Yeah have thought about buying a second set, it's fairly new Golf under warranty plus the intial expense of buying the second hand ones. I know my callipers are good as well, think it will be a remove myself take them there and just bare the wait.


----------

